# Youde Vape Bag - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (24/7/15)

We have a small shipment of the new Youde double panel vape bag now in stock!!










This compact double deck vape bag is designed by the guys at Youde. 

This is a must have and is the perfect carry case to take all your vaping accessories away with you on holiday.

Double-deck
Easy carrying 
High quality materials and durable design
Fit all of electronic mods, batteries, tools, e-juice etc 
Note: The tools in picture are not included

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/ud-vape-bag


----------

